
The Truth Behind How Venture Capital Chooses Startups - hgsyndrome
https://medium.com/@lancengym/the-truth-behind-how-venture-capital-chooses-startups-3c95a96ba836
======
jiveturkey
yawn

~~~
dang
Please don't do this here.

